
Ask HN: Anyone else need constant noise? - jcun4128
I find I always have something playing, it&#x27;s like a way to focus, has to be music I&#x27;ve heard before.<p>I will stop the music&#x2F;be in silence if I&#x27;m stuck on something&#x2F;really need to pay attention.<p>But I think I&#x27;ve conditioned myself to not really be in the moment&#x2F;just bang away at the keys.<p>It&#x27;s almost uncomfortable being in silence.<p>I think I could write better code&#x2F;think more critically if I didn&#x27;t have noise. Every keystroke known.<p>I should note I spend most of my time alone so maybe it&#x27;s just drowning out life idk.<p>Anyone else have this issue?
======
kickscondor
I'm with you. I chalk it up to growing up in a noisy house. I like to be in
the middle of people/the city/TVs blaring.

There are also people who like to work in darkness, perhaps because nighttime
is their comfortable time. I'm not that way - maybe sometimes.

------
lproven
Personally, no, but you are in the best company: [https://www.quora.com/Why-
did-John-von-Neumann-work-best-in-...](https://www.quora.com/Why-did-John-von-
Neumann-work-best-in-noisy-environments)

~~~
jcun4128
Yeah it's kind of interesting it's a focusing mechanism for me but seems bad
that can't handle silence. Even when not working YouTube is on or something.

That's cool though I recognize game theory though don't really understand/read
into it much.

